# Speaking of aged horses ...



## Kendra (Mar 11, 2012)

Let's see pics of everyone's over-20's!

Here's ours. These are all photos from last fall.

Sheep Meadow Bunky - 26 year old gelding







NFC Illusions Image - 22 year old gelding






First Knight's Bit O Super Star - 21 year old mare (with her 2011 colt)






Circle J Robin - 21 year old mare & North Stars Valdez Y Basan - 23 year old stallion






And one more of Valdez - we don't just love him for his good looks and beautiful babies!


----------



## bluebird (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful! So healthy looking...they do not look their ages!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2012)

They look fantastic! Hope mine looks that good at their ages.


----------



## Jennywashere (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is out Pal last year at the age of 21. He will probably be going back to fair again this year.


----------



## stellabella (Mar 25, 2012)

Great pictures



I have a mare who surprised us and seems to be expecting(I bought her 6 months ago). I was worried about her age(16) but your pic of the 21 yr old mare and foal puts me at ease a little.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Mar 27, 2012)

Great pics.


----------



## shadelady (Mar 29, 2012)

Our 21 yr old mare with her 2011 colt. This mare was a National Champion in her youth and has produced 6 major Championship winners over the years. She has a home here for life


----------



## stormy (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my oldest, Larga, she is 33 this year!!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome pictures!! Mine are just in their early teens. I hope they look as nice as these guys when they get into their twenties! Hats off to all of you for taking such great care of the seniors.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have any recent photos of Spring on my website, but here is one of her last year with her foal. She is 20 yrs old in the photo, but 21 yrs old this year. I love this mare, she is special.


----------

